# Remote track switching?



## maxwellh (May 12, 2011)

Hello all, first post of many here, and i unfortunately have to start off asking a question.

I have my front yard turned into an entire model train track system, complete with model homes and all sorts of bells and whistles. 

I want to remotely control track switching on the straight/curve switches, but am having trouble hooking it up.

could someone link me to a guide or explain how i might go about wirelessly switching tracks with my trains? thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why does it have to be wireless? Can you tell us exactly what kind of switches and what scale this is?

For wireless, the thing that comes to mind are the I/O controllers available for most command & control systems like TMCC, DCS, DCC, etc.


----------

